# How many times can you remount?



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

I know I’m asking a bunch of questions but I appreciate your guys help. 

As a snowboarder I’m used to inserts, not drilling for mounting bindings. How many times is it ok to remount? 

I’m looking at Tele setups, I’ve found some nice skis but they are on their third mount, not sure if this should be reason for concern or not. Obsolete holes are filled with glue. 

Thanks. 

Pete


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

3 is generally the maximum amount of times you can drill for bindings, after 3 (even if you fill the holes) you start to compromise the integrity of the fiberglass and wood core. Also after even one mount you often have to offset your new mounts to avoid getting too close to the previous set of holes.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

I can't wait to hear what this topic leads to. 

But I think age plays into it.


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

rwhyman said:


> I can't wait to hear what this topic leads to.
> 
> But I think age plays into it.


Yes, he really lobbed a softball there. It was hard not to take a swing.


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

rwhyman said:


> I can't wait to hear what this topic leads to.
> 
> But I think age plays into it.


They have these little blue pills now that apparently help.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

If the ski is wider and you are lighter or not an aggressive skier a few more holes may not be that big a deal if you are heavy and or aggressive, a third may be pushing it.


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

Dave Frank said:


> If the ski is wider and you are lighter or not an aggressive skier a few more holes may not be that big a deal if you are heavy and or aggressive, a third may be pushing it.


I'm about 185 and will be skiing on a 174 - 180 , ~90mm waist, so my weight to ski length ratio is pretty high. I'm new to tele but I snowboard very aggressivly and plan to do the same one day on these.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

3 mounts max. otherwise you can literally get cracks in between the old holes which obviously weakens the energy of the ski. same goes for buying used too. any more than 2 mounts and you should skip them.

Also - if you mount from behind, my philosophy is that if you can still hold yourself up, the possibilities are infinite.


----------

